# 2008 Skyline FAST!!!



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

Ok everyone from what I hear Nissan is making the 2008 Skyline to be the king of the 1/4 mile. No ones sure of whats under the hood as there are many test vehicles with different set ups. But they are FAST!!!! I dont think we will be disapointed at all!!!


----------



## RedHead7 (May 30, 2006)

I want to believe you, trust me I do. But where did you here this from??? If you read it online, I would like to get the URL from you. Thanks for the information.


----------



## talnteddriver29 (May 18, 2006)

Are you sure your not mistaken about the 07 Infiniti Skyline?

because theres plenty of info on it. i got a section in modified mag. about it.


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

Nope... Its a Nissan. I asked our service rep and he told us it was offically a Nissan in the US


----------



## nismoaddict (Dec 6, 2003)

The Nissan GTR is now on the Nissan website. Not much info there yet, but confirms its release. As far as it being built to be "King of the qaurter mile". The Nissan GTR is the pinnacle in automotive technology. It will get beat by alot of cars in the 1/4 mile, but put it on a track, or in real world conditions, and your'e gonna have to dig really, really deep in your pockets to get something to compete with it. I doubt Nissan is going to shy away from that part of this cars Legendary Success.


----------



## eastreetmotorsports (May 25, 2006)

nismoaddict said:


> The Nissan GTR is now on the Nissan website. Not much info there yet, but confirms its release. As far as it being built to be "King of the qaurter mile". The Nissan GTR is the pinnacle in automotive technology. It will get beat by alot of cars in the 1/4 mile, but put it on a track, or in real world conditions, and your'e gonna have to dig really, really deep in your pockets to get something to compete with it. I doubt Nissan is going to shy away from that part of this cars Legendary Success.



So your saying Nissan is bringing the new Skyline to the U.S. for sales????? if this is true then the Game just went to a whole new level  

:woowoo:


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

From what I have read, it looks like Nissan is not bringing the Skyline to the states, they are bringing the GTR. It looks like it is going to be it's own model instead of an option package here. At least that is how it looks to me. We won't be getting the Skyline line up, just the GTR. 

Someone please correct me if I am reading this wrong.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

You are quite right, the usa along with the rest of the world will be getting the new "GTR" and is not a skyline in anyway......it will however have the signature after burner rear lights but thats as far as it goes.

The skyline brand may never return....maybe...only time will tell


----------



## Unreal~Designs (Apr 9, 2006)

Skyline is coming to the US, I was just reading an article about it, if you want I will find the magazine


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

skylineimports said:


> You are quite right, the usa along with the rest of the world will be getting the new "GTR" and is not a skyline in anyway......it will however have the signature after burner rear lights but thats as far as it goes.
> 
> The skyline brand may never return....maybe...only time will tell



WOW your out of the Loop. This is the next Skyline. It may just be Badged the Nissan GT-R but it is the next skyline. You should pick up the newest (August) issue of Sport Compact Magazine


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

No i am far from out the loop......do a little more research....this is a replacement model.....but not a skyline. A lot of the motoring press are reporting incorrectly about this vehicle.

All skylines have straight 6 engines......this will have v 6. hense its no longer a skyline but the replacement model


----------



## R34MAN (Jan 10, 2006)

FFS....it will be called the Nissan GTR! Cry all you want people about it being a skyline. It ain't gonna happen. As stated before, the skyline had a straight 6 in it, not a v-6. Once you take the straight 6 out of it, guess what, it is no longer a skyline.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

By that reasoning, the latest Skyline isn't a Skyline? The GT35 is the VQ engine. I have heard people also say that it has to be right hand drive to be a Skyline. I think the only thing that makes a Skyline a Skyline is Nissan actually calling it a Skyline. Power plant and drive side have little to do with the name the manufacturer places on the car. By the same way of thinking, if you put a RB engine in your car it does not become a Skyline, just a car with a RB engine. Do you agree?

Everything I have read from Nissan says that the new GTR is just that, the new GTR. No press releases have stated the new "Skyline GTR". They do say it is a call back to the Skyline GTR but they do not call it that. Just the GTR.

The magazines are the only ones calling it the new Skyline (probably because it gets y'all to buy the mag) but Nissan is not.


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

Well all I know is when I asked our Nissan DSM when the Skyline is coming out a couple of months ago before the Magazines got the world of it defenty coming to Nissan he said 2008. But then why wouldnt he say its not a Skyline its the GT-R? He's from Nissan Corp. If anyone would use the correct name it would be him. Wouldnt it?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

A couple of months ago? The word has been out for over a year. The early releases only rumored to the Skyline coming to the states in 2007. The early statements also said that it was unsure if it would be a Nissan or an Infinity. 

All of the official Nissan statements during the last two months have called it the "GTR". I have not seen anything using the name Skyline. 

I am not saying that you haven't heard correctly, but then why does Nissan call it the GTR and not the "Skyline GTR"? It is possible that your Nissan DSM choose the easy answer to the question "is the 'Skyline' coming out here", and gave you a simple yes. And, no disrepect to you or your DSM, but local district sales managers may or may not know the facts. I don't think Nissan is letting anyone know the facts. That keeps us all talking about it and gains interest in the eventual release of the car. It has been kept as rumors and speculation. Heck, they haven't even confirmed what power train it will have.

I don't know the facts. You may be right and the other statements may be right. The whole story of what it will be has changed a few times. I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

sweet3rdgen said:


> A couple of months ago? The word has been out for over a year. The early releases only rumored to the Skyline coming to the states in 2007. The early statements also said that it was unsure if it would be a Nissan or an Infinity.
> 
> All of the official Nissan statements during the last two months have called it the "GTR". I have not seen anything using the name Skyline.
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what I had asked about. If the Skyline was a Nissan. But I get what your sayin. And its all good. Your right. Were all right. Pretty much untill it comes out in Japan and here we wont know for sure what it will be called. So I guess its a long waiting game. Things like this only make people want to know more aobut the car and Interested in the Nissan product to see what else they do. Good Job Nissan.


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm glad you understand what i was saying. Too often on these forums people feel insulted when another forumite is just trying to give a different point of view. I was worried that you might have felt that way. 

Personally, I can't wait to see what the new GTR comes out as. Will it be a Skyline? Will it be a turbo? Will it be a twin turbo? Will it be all wheel drive? Will it even look like the Proto? Nissan sure has done a great job of getting our interest.


----------



## NismoMr2? (Jun 5, 2006)

sweet3rdgen said:


> I'm glad you understand what i was saying. Too often on these forums people feel insulted when another forumite is just trying to give a different point of view. I was worried that you might have felt that way.
> 
> Personally, I can't wait to see what the new GTR comes out as. Will it be a Skyline? Will it be a turbo? Will it be a twin turbo? Will it be all wheel drive? Will it even look like the Proto? Nissan sure has done a great job of getting our interest.


Yep. Thats for sure!!!!For the next couple of years + That car will be on all Import Mag's. Ok everyone. Lets cross our finingers and hope. You know what we all want. Something Hella Fast. A turbo or two. All wheel Drive as a option. Hey you think they will use that GT-R Platform and make a Infnity Super car too? Kinda like the 350Z and the G35?


----------

